# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Ξεπερασμα χωρισμου

## Unforgiven

καλησπερα σε ολους...ειμαι 18 χρονων..τον σεπτεμβριο τα κλεινω...και τα ειχα με μια κοπελα 16 χρονων...ειμασταν 10 μηνες μαζι..απο τον 4ο 5ο μηνα αρχισα να ζηλευω υπερβολικα δηλαδη να μη θελω να δειχνει φωτογραφιες της σε αλλους να μην βγαζει φωτογραφιες με αλλους και τετοια..αυτη το πηρε οκ μια χαρα...αλλα τελευταια εκανε καποια πραγματα που με πειραζαν πολυ...αρκετα...εβγαζε φωτογραφιες με αλλους ενω ηξερε πως με πειραζει και τετοια...τελικα μια μερα αφου το συνεχισε δυο φορες της ειπα οτι θελω να χωρισουμε γιατι κανει πραγματα που δε μ αρεσουν και τετοια......καταλαβα ομως τοτι εκανα βλακεια..προσπαθησα να τη φερω πισω αλλα τιποτα...την αγαπαω ακομα..μπορειτε να μου πειτε τροπους να την ξεπερασω;;;αλλα να την ξεπερασω οριστικα.....την βλεπω καθε μερα ομως σχολειο...πειτε μου τροπους να την ξεπερασω οριστικα.... ευχαριστω

----------


## deleted-member30-03

αν ηταν τοσο ευκολο δε θα υποφεραμε. ο ερωτας με ερωτα περναει λενε, και συμφωνω. ψαξε βρες αλλη γρηγορα. κι αν δε μπορεις, νεα ενδιαφεροντα να ξεχνιεσαι.

----------


## προσωρινάεδώ

Τρόπους χα-χα.
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να υπήρχαν.
τίποτα ουσιαστικό δε θα κάνεις.
Απλως θα προσπαθήσει ς να τη βγαλεις από το μυαλό σου
Κ υα συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου όπως ακριβώς ήταν.
οτι έκανες κ πριν θα κάνεις.
Δεν υπάρχει κλειδί δυστυχώς. κ απο τόσο μικρός, δύσκολα!, γιατί έμπλεξες από τόσο νωρίς..
Βέβαια απο τη μια θα σε ωριμάσει γιατί θα πονεσεις, απο την αλλη, τοσα χρόνια που εχεις μπροστά σου θα βαρεθεις να κάνεις σχέσεις κ να χωριζεις.
Πάνω απο όλα όμως μην πιεζεις την κοπελα ππυ θα είναι μαζί σου κάθε φορά.
Τρομερό λάθος. έτσι εκανα κ εγω στα 18 μου.
Βέβαια δεν έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια απο τότε.
Μόνο 3.
αλλά μην το κάνεις. η κτητικότητα δεν βοηθάει.

----------


## Unforgiven

....προσπαθησα τοσο να τη φερω πισω αλλα τιποτα....τροπος αλλος να τη φερω πισω υπαρχει;;;;η να αρχισω να προσπαθω να την ξεπερασω;

----------


## deleted-member30-03

εγω προτεινω να προσπαθησεις αλλη μια μετα απο λιγο καιρο μπας και τα ξαναβρειτε, κι αν δεις ιδια αντιδραση ξεχνα τη, ξεπερασε τη.

----------


## προσωρινάεδώ

> ....προσπαθησα τοσο να τη φερω πισω αλλα τιποτα....τροπος αλλος να τη φερω πισω υπαρχει;;;;η να αρχισω να προσπαθω να την ξεπερασω;


Όχι μη τη φέρεις πίσω.χαμένος κόπος. παλι θα φύγει. ( Το έχω κάνει)
ξεπέρασε την.το πως δεν το ξέρω.ειλικρινά.
Μόνο προσπαθώ.

----------


## Unforgiven

> εγω προτεινω να προσπαθησεις αλλη μια μετα απο λιγο καιρο μπας και τα ξαναβρειτε, κι αν δεις ιδια αντιδραση ξεχνα τη, ξεπερασε τη.


 μετα απο ποσο καιρο δηλαδη;;πριν λιγο με εκανε μπλοκ στο φβ

----------


## Unforgiven

> Όχι μη τη φέρεις πίσω.χαμένος κόπος. παλι θα φύγει. ( Το έχω κάνει)
> ξεπέρασε την.το πως δεν το ξέρω.ειλικρινά.
> Μόνο προσπαθώ.


ειναι σιγουρο οτι παλι θα φυγει;;

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> μετα απο ποσο καιρο δηλαδη;;πριν λιγο με εκανε μπλοκ στο φβ


αυτο το ριμαδι το φβ μας εχει καταστρεψει ολους. μακαρι να μπορουσαν να ξαναγινουν οι ανθρωπινες σχεσεις οπως πριν χωρις αυτο και το διαδικτυο, αλλα δυστυχως πρεπει να το υπομενουμε.
κατσε καμια βδομαδα μπας και της λειψεις, κι αν δεν δεις καμια κινηση ξεχνα τη.

----------


## Unforgiven

εχω κατσε 5 μερες χωρις να της μιλαω ουτε απο μηνυματα ουτε τιποτα..απλα με εβλεπε καθε μερα σχολειο και με κοιταζε....συχνα....αλλα 5 μερες δεν εστειλα..σημερα εστειλα εγω..ειπαμε μερικα...μετα με εκανε μπλοκ....αρα;;;

----------


## kerasi

Τι ειπατε?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> εβγαζε φωτογραφιες με αλλους ενω ηξερε πως με πειραζει και τετοι


 εβγαζε φωτογραφιες με αλλους ενα ηξερε οτι με πειραζει τι σοι απαιτηση κ αυτη να μη βγαζει φωτογραφιες δε μπορω να καταλαβω 

την αγαπω ακομα ενω θελω να τη ξεπερασω οτι να ναι δηλαδη

----------


## Unforgiven

> Τι ειπατε?


την ρωτησα αν θελει να ξαναειμαστε μαζι...της ειπα οτι αλλαξα δεν ειμαι οιδιος την αγαπαω, να με αφησει να της αποδειξω ποσο την αγαπαω κτλ.......τι να κανω;;;;;;;;

----------


## Unforgiven

> εβγαζε φωτογραφιες με αλλους ενα ηξερε οτι με πειραζει τι σοι απαιτηση κ αυτη να μη βγαζει φωτογραφιες δε μπορω να καταλαβω 
> 
> την αγαπω ακομα ενω θελω να τη ξεπερασω οτι να ναι δηλαδη


ρε φιλε....εγω αν γινεται θελω να την ξανακερδισω..ασε το ξεπερασμα....να την ξανακερδισω,,..πως θα γινει;;εχω κανει τα παντα...τι αλλο τι;;;;;;

----------


## Αληθινη

Δεν υπαρχει κατι αμεσο που μπορεις να κανεις για να την ξεπερασεις, προσπαθησε να συνεχισεις τη ζωη σου και οσο κυλαει ο χρονος θα νιωθεις ολο και καλυτερα..!!

----------


## giannis1990

ετσι μπραβο..γραψτην..εμεις νοιαζομαστε αυτες οχι..αρα γιατι να το συνεχιζουμε

----------


## xart

Σε αυτές τις ηλικίες unforgiven οι σχέσεις κρατάνε λίγο γιατί παρασύρεσαι από τον ενθουσιασμό, την παύλα (δεν λέω κακά λόγια), θέλεις να γνωρίσεις έρωτες, θέλεις να επιδειχθείς σε φίλους/φίλες κλπ. Αυτά είναι παιδιάστικα μεν άλλα εντελώς φυσιολογικά για την ηλικία σου πράγματα.
Αν νομίζεις ότι θα είσαι κολλημένος με αυτήν για μια ζωή... πλανάσαι πλάνην οικτράν!
Αυτά που θέλεις στα 20 δεν είναι αυτά που ήθελες στα 10 και δεν είναι αυτά που θα θέλεις στα 30 που με την σειρά τους δε θα είναι αυτά που θα θέλεις στα 40 κ.ο.κ.
Δεν εννοώ ότι θα σου πάρει δεκαετία για να την ξεπεράσεις. Με τίποτα!!! Ρε ούτε το καλοκαίρι δε θα βγάλει σου λέωωωωωωωω

----------


## paintitblack

> Σε αυτές τις ηλικίες unforgiven οι σχέσεις κρατάνε λίγο γιατί παρασύρεσαι από τον ενθουσιασμό, την παύλα (δεν λέω κακά λόγια), θέλεις να γνωρίσεις έρωτες, θέλεις να επιδειχθείς σε φίλους/φίλες κλπ.


και αν σε εχει κανει η αλλη να πιστεψεις οτι ακριβως αυτο ΔΕΝ συμβαινει
και μετα σε αφησει 
τι να πεις τοτε?

----------


## Unforgiven

> Σε αυτές τις ηλικίες unforgiven οι σχέσεις κρατάνε λίγο γιατί παρασύρεσαι από τον ενθουσιασμό, την παύλα (δεν λέω κακά λόγια), θέλεις να γνωρίσεις έρωτες, θέλεις να επιδειχθείς σε φίλους/φίλες κλπ. Αυτά είναι παιδιάστικα μεν άλλα εντελώς φυσιολογικά για την ηλικία σου πράγματα.
> Αν νομίζεις ότι θα είσαι κολλημένος με αυτήν για μια ζωή... πλανάσαι πλάνην οικτράν!
> Αυτά που θέλεις στα 20 δεν είναι αυτά που ήθελες στα 10 και δεν είναι αυτά που θα θέλεις στα 30 που με την σειρά τους δε θα είναι αυτά που θα θέλεις στα 40 κ.ο.κ.
> Δεν εννοώ ότι θα σου πάρει δεκαετία για να την ξεπεράσεις. Με τίποτα!!! Ρε ούτε το καλοκαίρι δε θα βγάλει σου λέωωωωωωωω


μακαρι....μακαρι....σε ευχαριστω φιλε..οτι θελω θα γραψω...ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> και αν σε εχει κανει η αλλη να πιστεψεις οτι ακριβως αυτο ΔΕΝ συμβαινει
> και μετα σε αφησει 
> τι να πεις τοτε?


Ε τι να πεις ρε,ολοι την εχουμε πατησει,και ετσι πρεπει.Δεν γινεται να ζεις τελειως με το μυαλο.Σημασια εχει να μπορεις να δεις πιο καθαρα οταν αποστασιοποιεισαι και να μαθαινεις.

----------


## xart

Τελικά 10 μέρες κράτησε η ερωτική απογοήτευση του unforgiven...
Μια βδομάδα τώρα δεν μας την έχει αναφέρει την πρώην του (έχει άλλο καημό τώρα ...το μηχανάκι)!

Έτσι είναι ο έρωτας ρε παιδί. Και είναι επώδυνα μεν αλλά φυσιολογικά δε, τα συναισθήματα σου.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Μπορει να κανει βολτες με το μηχανακι πιωμενος και νταλκαδιασμενος και να σπασει κανενα κεφαλι ομως.Αλλα προβληματα απο εκει.

Ασχετο,ηξερα εναν που ειχε τρακαρει 2-3 φορες με αμαξι για να τον προσεξει η πρωην του.

----------


## Marilia_

καλησπέρα
συμφωνώ, δε νμιζω συγκεκριμένος τροπος να ξεπερασεισ καποιον... Απλως φροντισε να σαι καλα και σιγα σιγα να σιγουρευτεις οτι δε θα επαναλαβεις τα ιδια λαθη και οτι θα κηνυγησεις αυτο που πραγματικα΄θεσ!

----------


## Unforgiven

> Τελικά 10 μέρες κράτησε η ερωτική απογοήτευση του unforgiven...
> Μια βδομάδα τώρα δεν μας την έχει αναφέρει την πρώην του (έχει άλλο καημό τώρα ...το μηχανάκι)!
> 
> Έτσι είναι ο έρωτας ρε παιδί. Και είναι επώδυνα μεν αλλά φυσιολογικά δε, τα συναισθήματα σου.


δεν το λες 10 μερες...καταρχας καλησπερα, που και που την θυμαμαι και το μυαλο μου γινεται χαλια και εγω μαζι γινομαι σκατα..πηγα διακοπες 5-6 μερες....σημερα γυρισα..στις διακοπες την σκεφτομουν αρκετα και δεν ενιωθα και καλα...ποσο μαλλον που ξερω οτι τα εχει με αλλον....ακομα η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν την εχω ξεπερασει ακομα...αλλα....μου λενε ολοι με τον καιρο θα περασει...ποιον καιρο;;;εχω τωρα 2 μηνες...κ αλλο καιρο;;;......εννοειται πως απο την πρωτη εβδομαδα που χωρισαμε νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα τωρα αλλα πλεον καθε μερα που περναει μοιαζει με την προηγουμενη..γιατι;;;δε θα την ξεχασω ποτε;;; υπαρχει περιπτωση να την σκεφτομαι και να μη με νοιαζει;;γιατι τωρα την σκεφτομαι και δε νιωθω και πολυ καλα...σορρυ αν πρηζω κοσμο...ψαχνω να βρω τη ζωη που εκανα παλια..ευχαριστω

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

τωρα το διαβασα το θεμα.αγορινα μου οριμασε και βαλε λιγο μυαλλο

----------


## Unforgiven

> τωρα το διαβασα το θεμα.αγορινα μου οριμασε και βαλε λιγο μυαλλο


εξηγησε μου τι εννοεις;;για ποιο θεμα;;σε ποιο θεμα να βαλω μυαλο;;;; και αλλο με απασχολει τωρα...

----------


## xart

> δεν το λες 10 μερες...καταρχας καλησπερα, που και που την θυμαμαι και το μυαλο μου γινεται χαλια και εγω μαζι γινομαι σκατα..πηγα διακοπες 5-6 μερες....σημερα γυρισα..στις διακοπες την σκεφτομουν αρκετα και δεν ενιωθα και καλα...ποσο μαλλον που ξερω οτι τα εχει με αλλον....ακομα η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν την εχω ξεπερασει ακομα...αλλα....μου λενε ολοι με τον καιρο θα περασει...ποιον καιρο;;;εχω τωρα 2 μηνες...κ αλλο καιρο;;;......εννοειται πως απο την πρωτη εβδομαδα που χωρισαμε νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα τωρα αλλα πλεον καθε μερα που περναει μοιαζει με την προηγουμενη..γιατι;;;δε θα την ξεχασω ποτε;;; υπαρχει περιπτωση να την σκεφτομαι και να μη με νοιαζει;;γιατι τωρα την σκεφτομαι και δε νιωθω και πολυ καλα...σορρυ αν πρηζω κοσμο...ψαχνω να βρω τη ζωη που εκανα παλια..ευχαριστω


Tι δυο μήνες ρε παιδί... θέλει τον χρόνο του που είναι διαφορετικός από περίπτωση σε περίπτωση και από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο! 
Δεν πρήζεις κόσμο (υπό αυτή την έννοια όλοι πρήζουμε τους άλλους εδώ μέσα). 
Και την ζωή σου θα την βρεις (όχι όπως παλιά γιατί τα πράγματα που περνάμε μας κάνουν σοφότερους και ωριμότερους) και θα κάνεις και άλλες σχέσεις και θα δεις... Απλά ο πρώτος έρωτας (που μάλλον αυτός ήταν για σένα) είναι κάτι που σου μένει έντονα στην ψυχή σου και θα την θυμάσαι (χωρίς πόνο αλλά με αισθήματα απλά νοσταλγίας).
Επειδή είμαι κι εγώ σε φάση ερωτικής απογοήτευσης (αλλά σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη ηλικία από σένα και με σχέση 13 χρόνων) καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα αυτό που λες ότι ακόμα σε πονάει. Άκουσε... αυτό θα φύγει με κύματα... στην αρχή τα κύματα είναι πολλά και έντονα και όσο θα περνάει ο χρόνος θα είναι πιο αραιά και πιο ήπια αλλά αυτό δεν αποκλείει το γεγονός κάποιες φορές να σου έρχονται μεγάλα κύματα απανωτά!

----------


## Unforgiven

> Tι δυο μήνες ρε παιδί... θέλει τον χρόνο του που είναι διαφορετικός από περίπτωση σε περίπτωση και από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο! 
> Δεν πρήζεις κόσμο (υπό αυτή την έννοια όλοι πρήζουμε τους άλλους εδώ μέσα). 
> Και την ζωή σου θα την βρεις (όχι όπως παλιά γιατί τα πράγματα που περνάμε μας κάνουν σοφότερους και ωριμότερους) και θα κάνεις και άλλες σχέσεις και θα δεις... Απλά ο πρώτος έρωτας (που μάλλον αυτός ήταν για σένα) είναι κάτι που σου μένει έντονα στην ψυχή σου και θα την θυμάσαι (χωρίς πόνο αλλά με αισθήματα απλά νοσταλγίας).
> Επειδή είμαι κι εγώ σε φάση ερωτικής απογοήτευσης (αλλά σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη ηλικία από σένα και με σχέση 13 χρόνων) καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα αυτό που λες ότι ακόμα σε πονάει. Άκουσε... αυτό θα φύγει με κύματα... στην αρχή τα κύματα είναι πολλά και έντονα και όσο θα περνάει ο χρόνος θα είναι πιο αραιά και πιο ήπια αλλά αυτό δεν αποκλείει το γεγονός κάποιες φορές να σου έρχονται μεγάλα κύματα απανωτά!


αυτα τα κυματα μπορει να ερχονται ακομα και μετα απο 1 χρονο;;; η και 2 χρονια;;;κ παραπανω;;;;

----------


## Diana1982

Απαγορεύεται να γράφουν μικρά παιδιά κάτω των 18 εδώ! *χαχαχαχαχα* :p

----------


## Macgyver

> αυτα τα κυματα μπορει να ερχονται ακομα και μετα απο 1 χρονο;;; η και 2 χρονια;;;κ παραπανω;;;;





unforgiven , επειδη ειμαι 52 χρ. , και εχω αρκετη πειρα απο σχεσεις , μην βαζεις προθεσμιες ( πολυ σημαντικο ) , μην ζοριζεις τον εαυτο σου να μην την σκεφτεσαι , ετσι θα την σκεφτεσαι περισσοτερο , καποια στιγμη θα αποτελει αναμνηση , οχι δυσαρεστη , αλλα θα απορεις με τον εαυτο σου , πως ηταν δυνατον να βρισκεσαι σε αυτη την κατασταση , και το σημαντικοτερο , φροντισε να βρεις καποια αλλη το συντομοτερο . Τωρα σου φαινεται ακατορθωτο , καταλαβαινω , αλλα στην πορεια , θα αμβλυνθη ο πονος , αυτο στο εγγυωμαι .

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> Απαγορεύεται να γράφουν μικρά παιδιά κάτω των 18 εδώ! *χαχαχαχαχα* :p


χαχαχαχαχαχα και το σκεφτομουν :p

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Φιλε Unforgiven,κανενα μονι στις διακοπες δεν παιζει?Δε θα πας καπου με τους φιλους σου διακοπες,τωρα που τελειωσες?

----------


## Unforgiven

> unforgiven , επειδη ειμαι 52 χρ. , και εχω αρκετη πειρα απο σχεσεις , μην βαζεις προθεσμιες ( πολυ σημαντικο ) , μην ζοριζεις τον εαυτο σου να μην την σκεφτεσαι , ετσι θα την σκεφτεσαι περισσοτερο , καποια στιγμη θα αποτελει αναμνηση , οχι δυσαρεστη , αλλα θα απορεις με τον εαυτο σου , πως ηταν δυνατον να βρισκεσαι σε αυτη την κατασταση , και το σημαντικοτερο , φροντισε να βρεις καποια αλλη το συντομοτερο . Τωρα σου φαινεται ακατορθωτο , καταλαβαινω , αλλα στην πορεια , θα αμβλυνθη ο πονος , αυτο στο εγγυωμαι .





> Φιλε Unforgiven,κανενα μονι στις διακοπες δεν παιζει?Δε θα πας καπου με τους φιλους σου διακοπες,τωρα που τελειωσες?


παιδια, δε θελω να βρω καποια και να κανω κατι και τελος....αν ηταν ετσι θα ειχα βρει ποσες απο τοτε που χωρισα ως τωρα..εγω θελω να ερωτευτω...δεν ειναι στο χερι μου ξερω αλλα αυτο θελω...δε θελω σχεση μιας μερας ουτε μιας εβδομαδας..καταλαβαινετε;; ...τι να κανω;;;;

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> παιδια, δε θελω να βρω καποια και να κανω κατι και τελος....αν ηταν ετσι θα ειχα βρει ποσες απο τοτε που χωρισα ως τωρα..εγω θελω να ερωτευτω...δεν ειναι στο χερι μου ξερω αλλα αυτο θελω...δε θελω σχεση μιας μερας ουτε μιας εβδομαδας..καταλαβαινετε;; ...τι να κανω;;;;


και που ξερεις οτι η σχεση μιας ημερας ή βδομαδας δεν θα καταλιξει σε αυτο που θες εσυ?

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Ρε συ οκ θελεις να ερωτευτεις,αλλα ακομα και η ''σχεση'' μιας μερας ειναι καλυτερη απο την σχεση της καμιας μερας.

----------


## Unforgiven

ειμαι σε διλημμα δε ξερω....το μονο που με απασχολει και με αγχωνει ειναι αν αυτη η στεναχωρια θα φυγει ποτε απο τη ζωη μου..γιατι εγω πιστευω πως θα μεινει για παντα και θα με κηνυγαει...

----------


## xart

Κι εγώ είμαι σε μια τέτοια φάση όπως ο unforgiven. Βέβαια για μένα έχει περάσει ένας ολόκληρος χρόνος και πονάω ακόμα και νομίζω ότι δε θα πάψω να τον αγαπώ ποτέ (μην κοιτάτε τις συμβουλές που δίνω στους άλλους)... και πιστεύω πως δε θα ξαναγαπήσω ποτέ γιατί προδόθηκα από ένα άνθρωπο που δεν το περίμενα με τίποτα να με προδώσει... και αφού με πλήγωσε αυτός δεν υπάρχει κανένας να εμπιστευτώ... κλπ κλπ

Έχω δει πολλούς ανθρώπους να χωρίζουν μετά από μακρόχρονες σχέσεις (σε μεγάλες ηλικίες, διαζύγια κλπ) και να μην ξαναφτιάχνουν ποτέ την ζωή τους. Αυτό με προβληματίζει πολύ έντονα!!!

Φυσικά αυτό δεν ισχύει για τον νεαρό μας φίλο. Δεν ξέρω κανέναν που μετά από μια μικρή και νεανική σχέση να μην πήγε παρακάτω. Ίσα ίσα θα έλεγα ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή βάση για να δει και να καταλάβει τι θέλει, τι να περιμένει και πως πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται στις επόμενες σχέσεις του!



Υ.Γ. Χτες βράδυ την ώρα που γύριζα στο σπίτι είδα ένα νεαρό ζευγάρι να κοιτιούνται έντονα στα μάτια χωρίς να λένε τίποτα ούτε να αγγίζουν ο ένας τον άλλον. Ήταν τόσο ερωτικό αυτό... που ζήλεψα! Θα ήθελα να το ξαναζήσω! Ποιος; Εγώ που λέω πως δε θέλω να ξανακάνω σχέση ποτέ μου για να μην υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να ξαναπληγωθώ!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> ειμαι σε διλημμα δε ξερω....το μονο που με απασχολει και με αγχωνει ειναι αν αυτη η στεναχωρια θα φυγει ποτε απο τη ζωη μου..γιατι εγω πιστευω πως θα μεινει για παντα και θα με κηνυγαει...




Ρε συ unforgiven , στα λεει πολυ καλα ο Αλαφροισκωτος , ο Legalize , κ εγω . Πως να σου πει καποιος ποτε ακριβως θα συνελθης . Αν θελεις την δικη μου εμπειρια λοιπον , που χωρισαμε καπου στην ηλικια σου , με την κοπελλα μου , κ στην πορεια αποφασισα οτι την θελω πισω , αλλα αυτη ηταν ηδη αλλου , για να την ξεπερασω , μου πηρε εναν πολυ ζορικο χρονο ( ολοκληρο ) , αλλα τον δευτερο , μπορουσα κ βρηκα αλλη , κ τον τριτο αλλη .

----------


## xart

Εγώ Macgyver θα το ξεπεράσω; Πες μου ένα ναι κι ας είναι και ψέμα...

----------


## Macgyver

xart , εσυ εχεις μια ηλικια κοντα στην δικη μου . Ειμαι 52 κ εισαι , ποσο 43 ? ( αν δεν κανω λαθος , καπου το ειδα ) πιστευω οτι οσο μεγαλωνεις τοσο πιο ευκολα εκλογικευεις τα πραματα . Παντα ειναι θεμα ιδιοσυγκρασιας , αφου εφαγες τον πρωτο χρονο , εφαγες τον ' γαιδαρο ' . Μην υποθετεις οτι επειδη εμενα μου ηταν ο πρωτος χρονος κολαση , κ μετα εκανα δυο δεσμους , δεν την σκεφτομουν , την σκεφτομουν , διοτι κ αυτη δεν με βοηθουσε να τελειωνουμε , διοτι , με κρατουσε εκει , με τον τροπο της , συνεχισαμε να βγαινουμε , δεν ειχε φυγει , δεν μπορουσε να φυγει , οποτε αυτο με πηγε πισω . Αν ειχαμε ξεκοψει μαχαιρι , στο τελος του δευτερου χρονου , θα την ειχα ξεχασει , αλλα ηταν ισχυρο δεσιμο , φαντασου οτι ακομα κ τωρα , 25 χρονια μετα εχουμε διατηρησει φιλικες σχεσεις , αλλα μονο φιλικες . Συνηθως ο πρωτος ερωτας ειναι που σου μενει πιο εντονα . Υποθετω οτι δεν ηταν ο πρωτος ερωτας σου , οποτε αντε ενα χρονακο ακομα , λεω , κ σιγα σιγα θα κανει fade out . Ετσι πιστευω .

----------


## Unforgiven

παιδια συμφωνω απολυτα με οσα λετε...αλλα...πφφ..λοιπον...δι βασα και στο ιντερνετ απο ψυχολογους πως η πρωτη αγαπη, ο πρωτος ερωτας δεν ξεχνιεται και αυτο με προβληματιζει...επομενως δε θα το ξεπερασω ποτε και θα το θυμαμαι συνεχεια και θα ποναω...αυτο πιστευω εγω...επισης χθες πηγα σε ενα παρτυ στο οποιο ηταν και αυτη εκει...η πρωην μου...ηταν με κοριτσια μονο αλλα παλι αναπολουσα τις στιγμες που ημασταν μαζι και πονουσα...προσπαθω να περναω τη μερα μου με φιλους κτλ αλλα παλι τη θυμαμαι.....νιωθω πως ο πονος δεν περναει μερα με τη μερα....και επισης πιστευω πως δε θα ερωτευτω ποτε ξανα...οχι δε θα κανω σχεση....δε θα ερωτευτω....δε θελω να κανω σχεση να περναει η ωρα...θελω να ερωτευτω,.και αυτο πιστευω πως δε θα ξανασυμβει σε μενα..κι αν συμβει θα ειναι μετα απο πολλα χρονια...γιατι ακομα ποναω αναπολώντας τα παλια....τι λετε;

----------


## Unforgiven

παιδια συμφωνω με οσα λετε αλλα σας ξαναλεω...εγω πιστευω πως δε θα μπορεσω ποτε να την ξεχασω..λενε πως η πρωτη αγαπη θα μενει παντα στην καρδια μας και θα μας ποναει και αυτο με φοβιζει...ηταν η πρωτη μου αγαπη....επισης προχθες ειχα παει σε ενα παρτυ και την ειδα με την αδερφη της και παλι ενιωσα αυτο το σφηξιμο στο στομαχι...δε ξερω γιατι...και παλι εκεινο το βραδυ περασα χαλια.....δηλαδη οποτε τη βλεπω η την σκεφτομαι νιωθω χαλια....δε μπορω να ειμαι ετσι για παντα...2μιση μηνες τωρα και καμια προοδος....πως να συνεχισω;;;πως να το ξεπερασω;; τι να κανω;;;;βοηθηστε με σας παρακαλω..

----------


## λιλιουμ

Μην την βλεπεις και μην την σκεφτεσαι. Σκεψου καποια αλλη, ο ερωτας με ερωτα περναει. Εγω χωρισα προχτες μολις. Σε καμια βδομαδα θα ειμαι κομπλε. Ειναι ο πρωτος σου χωρισμος. Αποκτας αντισωματα μετα. Παντα θα ειναι επωδυνο ομως...

----------


## ERIKA

θα σου πω κατι που ισως ακουστει μελο (και ας ειμαι πολυ κυνικη ως ανθρωπος) αν νομιζεις οτι την αγαπας και απλα εισαι καψουρης σε κανα μηνα σε βλεπω ΟΚ (ειδικα αμα βρεισ και καποια αλλη).Αν ομως ειναι ο ερωτας της ζωης σου , το πεπρωμενο σου, δε φευγει ποτε....

----------


## ERIKA

..............................................

----------


## ERIKA

> Κι εγώ είμαι σε μια τέτοια φάση όπως ο unforgiven. Βέβαια για μένα έχει περάσει ένας ολόκληρος χρόνος και πονάω ακόμα και νομίζω ότι δε θα πάψω να τον αγαπώ ποτέ (μην κοιτάτε τις συμβουλές που δίνω στους άλλους)... και πιστεύω πως δε θα ξαναγαπήσω ποτέ γιατί προδόθηκα από ένα άνθρωπο που δεν το περίμενα με τίποτα να με προδώσει... και αφού με πλήγωσε αυτός δεν υπάρχει κανένας να εμπιστευτώ... κλπ κλπ
> 
> Έχω δει πολλούς ανθρώπους να χωρίζουν μετά από μακρόχρονες σχέσεις (σε μεγάλες ηλικίες, διαζύγια κλπ) και να μην ξαναφτιάχνουν ποτέ την ζωή τους. Αυτό με προβληματίζει πολύ έντονα!!!
> 
> Φυσικά αυτό δεν ισχύει για τον νεαρό μας φίλο. Δεν ξέρω κανέναν που μετά από μια μικρή και νεανική σχέση να μην πήγε παρακάτω. Ίσα ίσα θα έλεγα ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή βάση για να δει και να καταλάβει τι θέλει, τι να περιμένει και πως πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται στις επόμενες σχέσεις του!
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Χτες βράδυ την ώρα που γύριζα στο σπίτι είδα ένα νεαρό ζευγάρι να κοιτιούνται έντονα στα μάτια χωρίς να λένε τίποτα ούτε να αγγίζουν ο ένας τον άλλον. Ήταν τόσο ερωτικό αυτό... που ζήλεψα! Θα ήθελα να το ξαναζήσω! Ποιος; Εγώ που λέω πως δε θέλω να ξανακάνω σχέση ποτέ μου για να μην υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να ξαναπληγωθώ!!!



με τρομαζει το ποσο ιδια κατασταση ζουμε....σε νιωθω πολυ και λυπαμαι...δε νομιζω οτι περναει

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Eισαι ακομα στο περιβαλλον του σχολειου για αυτο την βλεπεις συνεχεια.Απο Σεπτεμβρη θα παει ο καθενας στην σχολη του και θα χωρισουν οι δρομοι σας.Τους περισσοτερους συμμαθητες σου,οπως και αυτην,θα αργησεις να τους ξαναδεις.

----------


## Unforgiven

συμφωνω, αλλα καπου καποτε θα την ξαναδω..η αν δεν την ξαναδω θα την θυμαμαι, θα την σκεφτομαι και θα γινομαι σκατα...θα θελω να γυρισω σ αυτη παλι..πφφ...πωςς ξεπερνιεται ολο αυτο;;

----------


## IVAN

Μάλλον ήταν ο πρώτος σου έρωτας σωστά;; 
Αν είναι έτσι όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν θα την θυμάσαι, αλλά δεν θα πονάς πια.... όχι τόσο...
ίσως, τον πρώτο καιρό να υπάρχει μια θλίψη..που όλο και θα γίνετε μικρότερη...
Μα σίγουρα θα την θυμάσαι..και δεν είναι κακό αυτό... τώρα είναι νωπός ακόμα ο χωρισμός... η πληγή όσο κλείνει τόσο λιγότερο θα σε πονά....
Αν μπορείς σταμάτα να μπαίνεις κάθε μέρα στο f/b να την βλέπεις ..αν το κάνεις....δες μια ταινία, διάβασε μια σελίδα από ένα βιβλίο, βγες περπάτα, τρέξε..ή καλύτερα πήγαινε για μπάνιο
Κυρίως ζήσε ... μην αφήνεσαι στη θλίψη..είναι εθιστική, χειρότερη κι από ναρκωτικό................

----------


## nikos86

> καλησπερα σε ολους...ειμαι 18 χρονων..τον σεπτεμβριο τα κλεινω...και τα ειχα με μια κοπελα 16 χρονων...ειμασταν 10 μηνες μαζι..απο τον 4ο 5ο μηνα αρχισα να ζηλευω υπερβολικα δηλαδη να μη θελω να δειχνει φωτογραφιες της σε αλλους να μην βγαζει φωτογραφιες με αλλους και τετοια..αυτη το πηρε οκ μια χαρα...αλλα τελευταια εκανε καποια πραγματα που με πειραζαν πολυ...αρκετα...εβγαζε φωτογραφιες με αλλους ενω ηξερε πως με πειραζει και τετοια...τελικα μια μερα αφου το συνεχισε δυο φορες της ειπα οτι θελω να χωρισουμε γιατι κανει πραγματα που δε μ αρεσουν και τετοια......καταλαβα ομως τοτι εκανα βλακεια..προσπαθησα να τη φερω πισω αλλα τιποτα...την αγαπαω ακομα..μπορειτε να μου πειτε τροπους να την ξεπερασω;;;αλλα να την ξεπερασω οριστικα.....την βλεπω καθε μερα ομως σχολειο...πειτε μου τροπους να την ξεπερασω οριστικα.... ευχαριστω



το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά είναι ότι σε 10 χρόνια από τώρα (γιατί τόσο σου ρήχνω) μόνο που θα θυμάσαι τι είδους γυναίκες (αλλά και φάσεις γενικά) έπαιρνες στα σοβαρά θα κοιτάζεσαι στον καθρέφτη και θα μουτζονεσαι...(με την καλή έννοια)
ρε μικρός είσαι, πέρνα καλά και πάρτες όλες στο χαβαλέ και στα χαλαρά... και για σένα αλλά και για όποιαδίποτε 18αρα (μην πω και 28αρα) είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο να παίρνετε στα σοβαρά τις σχέσεις σας.
ακόμα ανακαλήπτετε πράγματα,γούστα και το ίδιο σας τον εαυτό.
μην βιάζεστε να μεγαλώσετε.σε αυτή την ηλικία (χεχε όπως και στη δικιά μου ηλικιά) είναι όλα παιχνίδι...

φιλικά :D

----------


## Unforgiven

> Μάλλον ήταν ο πρώτος σου έρωτας σωστά;; 
> Αν είναι έτσι όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν θα την θυμάσαι, αλλά δεν θα πονάς πια.... όχι τόσο...
> ίσως, τον πρώτο καιρό να υπάρχει μια θλίψη..που όλο και θα γίνετε μικρότερη...
> Μα σίγουρα θα την θυμάσαι..και δεν είναι κακό αυτό... τώρα είναι νωπός ακόμα ο χωρισμός... η πληγή όσο κλείνει τόσο λιγότερο θα σε πονά....
> Αν μπορείς σταμάτα να μπαίνεις κάθε μέρα στο f/b να την βλέπεις ..αν το κάνεις....δες μια ταινία, διάβασε μια σελίδα από ένα βιβλίο, βγες περπάτα, τρέξε..ή καλύτερα πήγαινε για μπάνιο
> Κυρίως ζήσε ... μην αφήνεσαι στη θλίψη..είναι εθιστική, χειρότερη κι από ναρκωτικό................



Φιλε σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ...αλλα....εχω και μια αλλη απορια...αυτο, που ερωτευτηκα δηλαδη, γιατι ερωτευτηκα δεν ηταν απλα μια σχεση....φοβαμαι πως δε θα ξαναγινει...εννοω πως ο ερωτας, αυτο που περασα μου αρεσε πααρα πολυ αν εξαιρεσουμε τον χωρισμο..αλλα φοβαμαι πως δε θα ξαναερωτευτω,....ενω θελω να ερωτευτω...αλλα δε ξερω αν θα γινει...θα γινει;;




> το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά είναι ότι σε 10 χρόνια από τώρα (γιατί τόσο σου ρήχνω) μόνο που θα θυμάσαι τι είδους γυναίκες (αλλά και φάσεις γενικά) έπαιρνες στα σοβαρά θα κοιτάζεσαι στον καθρέφτη και θα μουτζονεσαι...(με την καλή έννοια)
> ρε μικρός είσαι, πέρνα καλά και πάρτες όλες στο χαβαλέ και στα χαλαρά... και για σένα αλλά και για όποιαδίποτε 18αρα (μην πω και 28αρα) είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο να παίρνετε στα σοβαρά τις σχέσεις σας.
> ακόμα ανακαλήπτετε πράγματα,γούστα και το ίδιο σας τον εαυτό.
> μην βιάζεστε να μεγαλώσετε.σε αυτή την ηλικία (χεχε όπως και στη δικιά μου ηλικιά) είναι όλα παιχνίδι...
> 
> φιλικά :D


 φιλε σε υυπερευχαριστω..πραγματικα με βοηθατε παρα πολυ..ευχαριστω

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Ρε Ανφοργκιβεν,αδιορθωτος εισαι.Τι σου ειπα να κανεις το καλοκαιρι?

----------


## Unforgiven

δε θυμαμαι...για θυμισε μου :/

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Να βρεις νεα γκομενακια το καλοκαιρι!!

----------


## Unforgiven

κατι παιχτηκε...1-2 φασεις παιχτηκαν...αλλα αλλο ρωτησα τα παιδια ...:/

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Ε στα χουμε ξαναπει,σιγουρα θα ξαναερωτευτεις.Ηδη εκανες τις φασεις σου και αρχισες να προχωρας!

----------


## Unforgiven

ναι αλλα νομιζω πως καταλαβες οτι δε θελω σχεση χωρις να εχει νοημα...εννοω ερωτα σαν αυτον που εζησα...θα ξαναερωτευτω η οχι;;

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

http://www.beautifulminds.gr/wp-cont...une-teller.jpg

Θηλυκα πολλα βλεπω στον δρομο σου..Ενα Μ..Ενα Μ θα σε κυνηγησει!

----------


## Unforgiven

πφφ θα μου απαντησετε επιτελους; 
:///

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ναι αλλα νομιζω πως καταλαβες οτι δε θελω σχεση χωρις να εχει νοημα...εννοω ερωτα σαν αυτον που εζησα...θα ξαναερωτευτω η οχι;;


Μην αποκλειεις τιποτα εκ τω προτερων ρε,αραξε,νεουδι εισαι

----------


## Unforgiven

ναι η οχι θελω να μου πειτε...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ναι η οχι θελω να μου πειτε...


ισως ναι...ισως οχι..!

----------


## IVAN

Γεια σου ρε φίλε, ξεπέρασες εκείνη την κοπέλα;; Αν όχι ακόμα , μην βιάζεσαι .. θα έρθει ο καιρός που θα ξανά ερωτευτής κι ίσως να ξανά πληγωθείς, έτσι ''παίζετε'' αυτό το ''παιχνίδι'', μπορεί κι εσύ ίσως να πληγώσεις κάποια, έχεις τόσα πολλά να κάνεις στη ζωή σου... και σχέσεις που δεν θα χουν νόημα ίσως, αλλά δεν είναι όλα έρωτας .. ζήσε καλά την ζωή φιλαράκι...έχεις και φίλους, οικογένεια που σ αγαπάει την ζωή που πρέπει να την κερδίσεις, σπουδές, έχει πολλά η ζωή... και μην νομίζεις ότι στον έρωτα, όσο δυνατός κι αν είναι θα σαι πάντα καλά... με τον εαυτό σου να τα βρίσκεις να τον νιώθεις να τον καταλαβαίνεις, αυτόν έχουμε όλοι...... μ αυτόν να είσαι καλά.. και (κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα)..μην επηρεάζεσαι τόσο από τις απαντήσεις που παίρνεις είτε εδώ, είτε έξω από εδώ.. τον δρόμο θα τον βρεις κι από μόνος σου....έχεις τα εργαλεία: μυαλό, ψυχή.......

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Ηδη φασωσες 2 μεσα σε αυτους τους 3 μηνες,μεχρι το αλλο καλοκαιρι θα χεις πηδηξει 5-6 και θα λες τι μ@λακας που ημουν και στεναχωριομουν

----------


## Unforgiven

> Γεια σου ρε φίλε, ξεπέρασες εκείνη την κοπέλα;; Αν όχι ακόμα , μην βιάζεσαι .. θα έρθει ο καιρός που θα ξανά ερωτευτής κι ίσως να ξανά πληγωθείς, έτσι ''παίζετε'' αυτό το ''παιχνίδι'', μπορεί κι εσύ ίσως να πληγώσεις κάποια, έχεις τόσα πολλά να κάνεις στη ζωή σου... και σχέσεις που δεν θα χουν νόημα ίσως, αλλά δεν είναι όλα έρωτας .. ζήσε καλά την ζωή φιλαράκι...έχεις και φίλους, οικογένεια που σ αγαπάει την ζωή που πρέπει να την κερδίσεις, σπουδές, έχει πολλά η ζωή... και μην νομίζεις ότι στον έρωτα, όσο δυνατός κι αν είναι θα σαι πάντα καλά... με τον εαυτό σου να τα βρίσκεις να τον νιώθεις να τον καταλαβαίνεις, αυτόν έχουμε όλοι...... μ αυτόν να είσαι καλά.. και (κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα)..μην επηρεάζεσαι τόσο από τις απαντήσεις που παίρνεις είτε εδώ, είτε έξω από εδώ.. τον δρόμο θα τον βρεις κι από μόνος σου....έχεις τα εργαλεία: μυαλό, ψυχή.......


φιλε σε ευχαριστω αλλα εγω, ολο αυτο που εζησα με εμαθε αρκετα πραγματα...και μ αρεσε..ηταν ερωτας πραγματικος και θα ηθελα να ξαναζησω κατι τετοιο...αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα ξανασυμβει κατι τετοιο..αλλα θελω να ξανασυμβει...θα συμβει;



> Ηδη φασωσες 2 μεσα σε αυτους τους 3 μηνες,μεχρι το αλλο καλοκαιρι θα χεις πηδηξει 5-6 και θα λες τι μ@λακας που ημουν και στεναχωριομουν


ναι φιλε οκ, αλλα αυτα ειναι απλα κατι που περναει..ο ερωτας ειναι διαφορετικος..θα μπορεσω να ξαναερωτευτω;;...αυτο ποιος το ξερει να μου το πει;;;

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Aντε παλι..Σαν την Ολγα1975 θα καταντησεις,προσεχε!

----------


## Unforgiven

τι εννοεις;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Unforgiven

θα μου απαντησετε;;;;

----------


## Vagabond

Τι να σου απαντήσουν ρε παιδί? Εκτός που είναι εντελώς παράλογο να ζητάς εγγυήσεις για το μέλλον από άλλους ανθρώπους, σου έχουν ήδη απαντήσει πολλές φορές. Πάμε λοιπόν άλλη μία. ΟΛΟΙ όταν είμαστε ερωτευμένοι νομίζουμε ότι τέτοιο πράγμα δεν θα ξαναματανιώσουμε. Όλοι σχεδόν, το ξαναματανιώθουμε. (το "σχεδόν" δεν έχει να κάνει με το πόσο γουστάραμε την τάδε σχέση μας, αλλά με άλλα πράγματα - συνθήκες της ζωής μας της υγείας μας κλπ). Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία (μην γίνω απόλυτη, που στο τσακ είμαι) έχει ξεπεράσει τους εφηβικούς έρωτες και έχει ερωτευτεί τόσο πολύ και με τόσο διαφορετική ποιότητα στην πορεία, που δεν τίθεται καν σύγκριση. Οπότε φίλε μου αν κατά τα άλλα είσαι ένας μέσος, υγιής άνθρωπος, θα ξαναερωτευτείς, ΝΑΙ. 

Αν συνεχίσεις να ρωτάς σε στυλ "ένα ναι ή ένα όχι θέλω", θα σου βρω τηλέφωνα από καφετζούδες, ειλικρινά.

----------


## JohnT

Μπήκα στη τελευταία σελίδα και διάβαζα τα μυνήματα. Διάβασα εκεί που ρώτησες να θα ξανα ερωτευτείς και πήγα στη πρώτη σελίδα να δω τι παίζει. Μόλις διάβασα "είμαι 18 χρονών" σταμάτησα κατ΄ευθείαν!! Άσε μας ρε φίλε που ρωτάς να θα ξανα ερωτευτείς!!! ΑΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ. Μακάρι να ήμασταν όλοι ξανά 18 να δεις τι θα φτιάχναμε. Κι αν θες απάντηση με ένα ναι ή ενα όχι θα σου πω εγώ. ΝΑΙ θα ξανα ερωτευτείς. Τουλάχιστον άλλες 4-5 φορές στη ζωή σου, κόβω το τέτοιο μου ότι ΝΑΙ θα ξανα γίνει.

----------


## JohnT

Δηλαδή έχω φρικάρει τελείως. Είσαι 18 χρονων και είσαι εδώ μεσα 4 μήνες να μάθεις αν θα ξανα ερωτευτείς???? ΔΕΙΞΕ ΕΛΕΟΣ. :)

----------


## Unforgiven

Ενταξει παιδια..αυτο θελω..σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας...οτι θελω θα σας ξαναπρηξω να ξερετε..να με συμπαθατε παρ' αυτα... :)

----------


## Unforgiven

παιδια καλησπερα σε ολους, μετα απο εναμιση μηνα περιπου ξαναγραφω εδω..λοιπον σπουδαζω αθηνα πλεον, αλλα λογω 28ης οκτωβρη ηρθα παλι εδω σπιτι βολτα και σημερα πρωι βγηκα για καφε εκει οπου πηγαινει σχολειο η πρωην μου και ηταν εκει, την κοιταξα με κοιταξε αυτη ως εκει...απλα παλι μου ηρθαν ολα στο νου και τα θυμηθηκα και εγινα σκατα, πραγμα που σημαινει οτι ακομα ειναι κατι που νιωθω γι αυτη η δε ξερω τι ειναι αλλα παλι δεν ειμαι καλα απο το πρωι δηλαδη που την ειδα....παιδια πως να το αντιμετωπισω αυτο;;τι να κανω;;;πειτε μου σας παρακαλω....ευχαριστω

----------


## 66psy

τιποτα.. απλως υπομονη... ο χρονος ειναι το καλυτερο χαπι για τον χωρισμο!

----------


## Unforgiven

εχει περασει ενα 6μηνο απο τοτε...τι να κανω;;τι;;;;;

----------


## xart

Να δώσεις χρόνο στον εαυτό σου! Αυτό να κάνεις. Και θα το ξεπεράσεις. Η διαδικασία δεν είναι πάντα προς την ίδια κατεύθυνση. Και γίνεται σε κύματα...
Άλλες στιγμές θα αισθάνεσαι ότι την ξεπερνάς και άλλες στιγμές ότι είσαι κολλημένος ακόμα. Όμως καθώς περνάει ο καιρός οι πρώτες θα αυξάνονται και οι δεύτερες θα μειώνονται. Μην περιμένεις να είναι κάθε μέρα καλύτερη από την προηγούμενη. Αλλά να ξέρεις ότι κάθε μήνας θα είναι καλύτερος από τον προηγούμενο.

Είναι και ο πρώτος σου έρωτας... Δεν είναι εύκολα αυτά!

----------


## Unforgiven

Παιδια δε ξερω αν ενοχλω..αλλα συνεχιζω να τη σκεφτομαι μερικες φορες και να ειμαι σκατα να μου χαλαει ολη η διαθεσηνα μην εχω ορεξη να παω σχολη κτλ..τι να κανω;;

----------


## Unforgiven

Καποιος μια βοηθεια παιδια;;;;

----------


## Unforgiven

Βοηθεια σας παρακαλω

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Γνωρισες καμια στη σχολη ρε?

----------


## Unforgiven

Οχι.........

----------


## Unforgiven

Μπορει να με βοβθησει κάποιος ;

----------


## LeelaT

Ηρεμησεεεεεε .... μας αγχωνεις πολύ ετσι που κανεις. Εντάξει μια γκόμενα είναι μόνο. Εσύ κάνεις λες και έχει πεθάνει κάποιος, λες και η λύση θα έρθει ως δια μαγείας και όλα θα γίνουν μια χαρά. Αυτό φίλε δεν γίνεται όσο και να χτυπιέσαι. Ξεκόλλα λίγο. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα μαγικό χαπάκι που το πέρνεις και ξεχνάς ούτε που το πέρνεις και νιώθεις τέλεια. Αν ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα όλοι θα είμασταν μια χαρά. Όντως η αλήθεια είναι πως είσουν κάπως υπερβολικός με το θέμα των φωτογραφιών όμως δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να κάνεις και κάτι για να την κερδίσεις πίσω. Πρέπει όμως να κάνεις υπομονή για λίγες μέρες ακόμα και μετά ξαναπροσπαθείς γιατί αν στείλεις σε αυτή την φάση κάτι σίγουρα δεν θα σου απαντήσει ή ακομη χειρότερο να νευριάσει περισσότερο και ενώ μπορεί να είχες μια ευκαιρία να τα βρείτε στο τέλος να την χάσεις και αυτήν. Δεν πρέπει να κάνεις βεβιασμένες κινήσεις τώρα. Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου. 

Άσε να περάσουν οι μερες και βλέπεις αναλόγως αν δεν σε ψάξει στείλε ακόμα ένα μήνυμα. Αν δεν σου απαντήσει ή αν επιμένει στην αρχική της απόφαση τότε πρέπει να την ξεχάσεις. Σκέψου όμως και το ενδεχόμενο να μην στείλεις καν μήνυμα, γιατί σε περίπτωση που σε απορρίψει και πάλι να ξέρεις πως θα είναι χειρότερο το χτύπημα για σένα και θα νιώθεις ακόμη χειρότερα.

----------


## Unforgiven

Εχουμε να μιλησουμε 7 μηνες

----------


## Unforgiven

Τι μου λες τωρα;

----------


## LeelaT

Αφού έχετε να μιλήσετε 7 μήνες και δεν σε εχει ψαξει τότε η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν ενδιαφέρεται. Αυτή συνεχίζει την ζωή της κανονικά και εσύ κάθεσαι και σκας; Πρέπει να την ξεχάσεις δεν γίνεται αλιώς. Θες να στειλεις ξανα και να σε αποριψει; αν θες να το κανεις καντο απλα μετα θα εισαι χειροτερα.

----------


## Unforgiven

Χαίρεται! Μετα απο αρκετο καιρο και εχοντας καπως ξεπερασει ολοκληρωτικά τον χωρισμο εχω καποιες ερωτήσεις. Αυτη δε μ στέλνει ποτε σε γεννεθλια η γιορτή. Εγω να το παίξω υπεράνω και να στειλω η να κανω το ιδιο;

----------


## arntaben

Εγω παντα στελνω κανονικα.χρονια πολλα.ομως οχι με τπτ φατσες και υποκοριστικα προτεινω να κανεις το ιδιο;-)

----------


## Unforgiven

...καποιο αλλο μηνυμα εκτος εορτων οπως πχ σημερα η αυριο απλες μερες να μην επιχειρησω να στειλω;

----------


## arntaben

Νομιζω πως οχι τουλαχιστον οχι ακομα....περιμενε να κανει σχεση ( αν δεν εχει ακομα) και μετα απο πολυ πολυ καιρο στειλε και σε καθαρα ΦΙΛΙΚΟ επιπεδο χωρις πολλα πολλα ( το επιασες πιστευω;-) )

----------


## Unforgiven

Εχει σχεση εδω και κατι μηνες

----------


## aifel

Μην στελνεις τιποτα γιατι παιζει να το παρει οτι την σκεφτεσαι ακομα. Ουσιαστικα εσυ τι θα καταλαβεις αν στειλεις? Αφου εχει σχεση ευχαριστω θα σου πει και το μονο που θα εχεις καταφερει θα ειναι να καταλαβει οτι τη σκεφτεσαι ακομα

----------


## deus

αν οντως την σκεφτεται ακομα τοτε γιατι να μην το εκφρασει? τι και αν καταλαβει η κοπελα οτι την σκεφτεται ακομα? ειναι κριμα να καταπιεζονται συναισθηματα αξαιτιας του εγωισμου

----------


## noobmoderator

Ρε φίλε αφού δεν σ έστειλε αυτη εσύ γτ να τις στείλεις?Γράψτην τελείως ....τις δίνεις πολλή αξία...μην ασχολείσαι καν...

----------


## aifel

> αν οντως την σκεφτεται ακομα τοτε γιατι να μην το εκφρασει? τι και αν καταλαβει η κοπελα οτι την σκεφτεται ακομα? ειναι κριμα να καταπιεζονται συναισθηματα αξαιτιας του εγωισμου


Γιατι ομως να παρει την ευχαριστηση η αλλη οτι την σκεφτεται ακομα?γιατι ειναι σιγουρο οτι αυτο θα σκεφτει. Κι αν δεν τον γουσταρει και καθολου παιζει και να τον χαρακτηρισει ως κολλημενο.

----------


## Unforgiven

Εγώ απο απλη ευγενεια θελω να το καταλάβει αν κ εγώ τη σκεφτομαι...αλλα με ενα χρόνια πολλα δε νμζω να καταλάβει τπτ αλλο

----------


## aifel

Αν θες να καταλαβει οτι την σκεφτεσαι στειλτης. Αυτο θα καταλαβει σιγουρα

----------


## aifel

Εσυ την σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια? Δεν σου χει περασει καθολου? Ποσοι μηνες εχουν περασει?

----------


## Unforgiven

Εχει περασει 1 χρονος φυσικα την εχω ξεπερασει αλλα ηταν ο πρωτος μ ερωτας κ εγω το ιδιο γ αυτη ο πρωτος της ερωτας...την χώρισα το μετανιωσα εκλαψα αλλα υπαρχουν αυτα τα βραδυα που γυρνάει στο μυαλο μου και θελω να της μιλησω...αλλα κατα κόρον την εχω ξεπερασει ολοκληρωτικα

----------


## aifel

> Εχει περασει 1 χρονος φυσικα την εχω ξεπερασει αλλα ηταν ο πρωτος μ ερωτας κ εγω το ιδιο γ αυτη ο πρωτος της ερωτας...την χώρισα το μετανιωσα εκλαψα αλλα υπαρχουν αυτα τα βραδυα που γυρνάει στο μυαλο μου και θελω να της μιλησω...αλλα κατα κόρον την εχω ξεπερασει ολοκληρωτικα


Τοτε γιατι θελεις να της στειλεις?

----------


## Unforgiven

Έτσι μου βγαινει

----------


## arntaben

Και εμενα ετσι μ.βγαινει με τον πρωην μ συν οτι εγινε τωρα εγινε εκεινος εχει σχεση εγω εχω σχεση αλλα μιλαμε και μερικες φορες βγαινουμε και οι 4 μας .τωρα βεβαια θα μ πειτε και τι με αυτο? Τιποτα απλα ειναι κριμα να χαλας μια καλη σχεση επειδη δεν τα βρηκατε στον ερωτικο τομεα .unforgiven κανε οτι λεει η καρδια σου ομωςνα εχεις παντα στο μυαλο σου οτι σχεση μαζι της δεν πρεπει να ξανα κανεις για να χαλασε την πρωτη φορα υπαρχει κίνδυνος να ξαναχαλασει .αν.μπορεις να διαχωρισεις αυτα στο μυαλο σ στελε της με προσοχη ομως

----------


## deus

προτιμω να κανω οτι μου βγαινει παρα να το μετανιωνω μετα επειδη δεν το εκανα. ο εγωισμος στην ακρη παιδια!

----------


## Unforgiven

Μερικές φορες λεω εντάξει ηταν ο ερωτας μου..εγινε οτι εγινε απλα θελω να ξερω τι κανει πως είναι αν περναει καλα κτλ.
Αλλα καποιες αλλες φορες θελω να την είχα εδω στην αγκαλια μου να μ λεει οτι δε θα μ αφησει ποτε και τα λοιπα...δε ξερω ..
Απο αυτη κ μετα δεν εχω κανει σχεση δε ξερω γιατι δεν προκύπτει κατι...
Δηλαδή δε θα ξαναβρω ποτε κοπέλα ;;τι εγινε;;

----------


## Unforgiven

Θα μ απαντησετε;

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Μερικές φορες λεω εντάξει ηταν ο ερωτας μου..εγινε οτι εγινε απλα θελω να ξερω τι κανει πως είναι αν περναει καλα κτλ.
> Αλλα καποιες αλλες φορες θελω να την είχα εδω στην αγκαλια μου να μ λεει οτι δε θα μ αφησει ποτε και τα λοιπα...δε ξερω ..
> Απο αυτη κ μετα δεν εχω κανει σχεση δε ξερω γιατι δεν προκύπτει κατι...
> Δηλαδή δε θα ξαναβρω ποτε κοπέλα ;;τι εγινε;;


Αφου "κατα κορον την εχεις ξεπερασει ολοκληρωτικα" .. Τι να σου πουμε?

----------


## aifel

Γεια σου unforgiven θα ξαναβρεις κοπελα!!!!αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο!!! Κι οταν θα βρεις πιστεψε με ουτε θα σου περναει απο το μυαλο η πρωην ουτε θα σκεφτεσαι αν της στειλεις χρονια πολλα. Παντως φυσιολογικο ειναι να την σκεφτεσαι καμια φορα.

----------


## aifel

Το μεγαλο ερωτημα ειναι ομως αλλο!θες να βρεις αλλη κοπελα ή τις απορριπτεις ολες. Σε ρωταω γιατι κι εγω τωρα που χωρισα οποιος και να μου την πεσει τρωει χ. Ακομα και κουκλος να ειναι. Τοσο πολυ που κι εγω απορω με τον εαυτο μου. Ασε που σκεφτομαι οτι αν δεν ειναι εκεινος δεν προκειται να κοιταξω ποτε κανεναν ολους θα τους απορριπτω. Ο χωρισμενος καμια φορα εχει και την αυρα του αφηστε με ησυχο και δυσκολα τον πλησιαζουν

----------


## Unforgiven

μερικες αλλα δεν μ αρεσαν αληθεια....γβαυτο δεν εκανα κατι...

----------

